# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Ищу общение с дамой на время

## lv423

Хочу пообщаться с девушкой до 7-го Апреля, очень одному страшно! https://vk.com/id623509677

----------


## Ханна Марин

хей, как насчет тут?

----------


## lv423

Можно и тут

----------

